# names of streets in Prague



## Aliček

Nazdar všemu!

Právě jsem našel tuto skvělou stránku! I've been a student of Czech for 6 years and wish I had found this online community sooner!  

Here's the project.  I lived in Prague for 2 years and while I was there, I constantly found myself translating the names of places.  My ultimate goal is to create a map of Prague with English place names so non-Czech speakers have a different perspective on the city.  Is anyone else interested in working with me on this project?  Obviously, I'll need to work with a Czech speaker who is familiar with linguistics and archaic Czech... 

So far, here are a few examples:

Olšanské hřbitovy -Alder Tree Cemetary
Vyšehrad - Highcastle
Kralovské vinohrady - Royal Vineyards
Korunní - Crown Avenue
V jamě - Ditch Street? Foxhole Street?
Ostrovní - Island Street
Uhelný trh - Coal Market Square
Rajská zahrada - Paradise Garden

Most of these are pretty straight-forward, but there are many that I cannot figure out:

Letenské sady - still cannot find people who agree on this one.
Štavnice - Hunt Island?
Soukenická - Clothes Street?
Mělnická - Crusher Street?

Then, the hardest to translate, and probably most ridiculous, are names. However, it is still so interesting to me! For this, I definitely need a native Czech.

Navratilová - Returner's Street (Turner Street)
Husinecká - Goose Street???
Dvořakovo nabřeží - Suitor ? Wooer? Lover? Gentleman Quay???

Send any interesting translations you have for the wonderful city of Thresholdia (Praha)!!!!


----------



## kelt

Hey,

that's interesting deed of yours, but I doubt it's going to get any bigger. The reason is that although foreigners might be missing a part of understanding, yet the natives of Czech are not aware of such connotations those names carry. Most of the names are just names, and we think of them like that. The same applies for the rest of the place names - it might be interesting to ponder what those names really mean but I don't find it that useful.
Sorry if I just degraded your enthusiasm and diligence but that's how I see it.


----------



## Aliček

I know what you mean when you say that the "names are just names", but whenever I asked a Czech what, for example, a street name meant - they would pause, think, and come up with an explanation which always fascinated me. E.g. Ovocní trh. 

To respond, I am not necessarily interested in compiling this map for tourists or people in order that they know the connotations of the names, or that they learn something about the history of the place.  Rather, I am interested in doing this for people who, like myself, are interested in the subject.  As a native English speaker, hearing the word ´Newcastle´ brings a completely different feeling from hearing the word ´Nové Zámky´.  Perhaps you experience something similar with the names ´Úrodné nižiny´ and ´Las Vegas´ which literally mean the same thing.


----------



## kelt

Ok I see your point Aliček and I didn't know that about Las Vegas ;-)

What I meant was that placenames such as _Mělnická_, _Navratilova _or _Dvořakovo nabřeží_ are not to be taken literally at all rather they should remember and honor particular people or cities.

_Mělník _(city) -> _Mělnická_, nobody would ever think of it as connected with powder, chew or crush.
_Dvořák _(composer) -> _Dvořákova_, not wooer's
_Navrátil / ová_ -> _Navrátilova / Navrátilové_, not returner's

However, _Ovocný trh_ is something different in my opinion and can be translated as such.


----------



## kusurija

Aliček said:


> Nazdar všichni!
> 
> Právě jsem našel tuto skvělou ...
> ...
> ...
> Husinecká - Goose Street???
> ...
> ...


This street was named acc. to Husinec - the birth place of Czech philosopher, reformer Jan Hus. Both Husinec and philosopher Hus(he's got name acc. to birth place) is _related_ to geese.


----------



## cajzl

Many street names in Prague are translatable.

Trades:

Soukenická (Cloth Makers' Str.), Truhlářská (Joiners' Str.), Celetná, Platnéřská, Rybná, Masná, ...
Ovocný trh, Uhelný trh, Senovážné nám., Koňský trh, Dobytčí trh

Churches:

Štěpánská (St. Stephen's Str.), Anenská, Jilská, Bartolomějská, Betlémská, Jakubská, Petrské náměstí, ...

Capitals, countries:

Americká, Washingtonova (after president G.W.)
Anglická, Londýnská
Ruská, Moskevská
Francouzská, Pařížská
Belgická, Bruselská
etc...

Others:

Viničná (Vineyard Str.), Lipová (Lime Tree Str.), Národní třída (National Avenue), Na příkopech (On the Moats), Na můstku (On the Bridge), ...


----------

